# Question about Bolens 1349 48" mower



## dbfoley (Jul 7, 2014)

I have a Bolens model 1349 48 inch belly mower on my Bolens G154 tractor. I think the linkage to the three point hitch is installed wrong but I cannot find a diagram showing how it should be mounted. If you look at the photos you will see the lift cables that connect to the three point hitch are rubbing up against the rear transmission housing. I do not think that this was the way it was designed. I have the mower parts manual (4 page) and Tractor owners guide (24page) but neither shows how this belly mower should be mounted. Can anyone help or does someone have a manual that shows how this mower should be attached. 

Thanks
Dfoley


----------

